
Dow’s 326-point sell-off is a helluva hello for Yellen - arunitc
http://nypost.com/2014/02/03/dows-326-point-sell-off-is-a-helluva-hello-for-yellen/
======
adventured
There's little fun in inheriting a stock market (+30% in 2013) and real estate
market (+13% in 2013) at all time highs. My only curiosity is whether Bernanke
will escape blame for the bubbles he created. Greenspan too was considered a
hero the day he handed over the reins of the Fed in Feb 2006.

